# Help with Ball Product/Packer Jars



## Beshires1 (Feb 10, 2018)

I have found at a very old house site that ceased to exist by 1947 till the latest 1952, a small Jar dump  that I have pulled some ascended "A" Blue, Ball Mason Jars. I also have pulled several questionable quart Product Jars. The product jars are Ball and H over A (Atlas Hazel) logo on the bottom and are the type that used a bail handle for, the Ball Jars ether have the bail lug missing entirely or the lugs are there but are totally useless. The Ball ones do not have a hole in either lug for the handle to be inserted. Anyway I 'll start off showing the Ball marked with no lugs at all. This one is 1/2 gal Jar is numbered 61092 Ball logo and has B7.


----------



## deenodean (Feb 12, 2018)

Nice. The gallon jar is recycle, the Ball is a keeper..


----------



## jarsnstuff (Feb 21, 2018)

The big jar probably had a wire between the two beads at the neck and that would anchor the bail handle.  Generally used for vinegar or apple cider/juice.  Would have some value with the bail and a label, but not much interest otherwise.  The Blue Ball jar was made from 1910-1923 & worth about $5 more or less depending on pricing in your part of the country.


----------

